# I HATE Interval International ......



## tahoeJoe (May 1, 2020)

I just found out my freebie, 3 bedroom AC week I "traded" a few days ago for a studio at the Marriott Fisherman's Wharf was cancelled due to the COVID-19 shut down. That cost me nearly $300.  I call II and they refuse to give me my money back for the exchange.  That's bad, but it gets worse. They issue me a no fee replacement certificate BUT it has tons of restrictions *AND *it must be used by December 2020 *AND *it can not be used for an on-going search *AND *even though the original AC was for a 3 bedroom, they want to charge me a $99/$198 unit upgrade fee, WTF?  I hate, hate, hate Interval International.  This is total bait and switch. 

The annoying thing is I can see similar studio weeks at Marriott San Francisco later in this summer/fall with my 2021 Marriott week but II refuses to give me the exchange with the certificate they control.  Should I speak to supervisor and try for a similar week later this summer/fall or just contact my credit card and contest the charge? Any advice is appreciated?


----------



## Shankilicious (May 1, 2020)

A lot of us have experienced similar events. 
However, the "freebie" AC you initially reserved with almost certainly had more restrictions than the replacement. 
Also, the only rooms that should have an upgrade fee are for a four bedroom. That's what I'm seeing and I did the exact same thing as you. (Freebie 3BR AC booked for end of May in Orlando) 
The replacement AC will let me book 3BR for no cost. 
The availability issues are with everyone's travel plans changing and what inventory resorts are putting into II. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tahoeJoe (May 1, 2020)

I think one thing that might be difference from other members experience is that THEY (Interval) cancelled on ME. I was ready, willing, and able to travel. The replacement AC is an appeasement or mitigation on Intervals part that I didn't agree to and is unsatisfactory. Interval could easily refund my exchange fee but they are choosing not to.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2020)

Reach out to the TUG II Members Mailbox.


----------



## Shankilicious (May 1, 2020)

tahoeJoe said:


> I think one thing that might be difference from other members experience is that THEY (Interval) cancelled on ME. I was ready, willing, and able to travel. The replacement AC is an appeasement or mitigation on Intervals part that I didn't agree to and is unsatisfactory. Interval could easily refund my exchange fee but they are choosing not to.


I think it was California that cancelled on you. I highly doubt interval would hand out the "free" replacement AC just as an appeasement without being required to. I know they didn't give it to me without my cancelling but Florida hadn't shut down all of its resorts when I cancelled mine. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## sue1947 (May 1, 2020)

tahoeJoe said:


> I just found out my freebie, 3 bedroom AC week I "traded" a few days ago for a studio at the Marriott Fisherman's Wharf was cancelled due to the COVID-19 shut down.



If you made the trade a few days ago, you clearly knew you were taking a risk that the state closure's would be extended.  In fact, it was a pretty good bet so you made a very risky trade.  The AC trade is usually a done deal so replacing your AC with one that can be used out to Dec, instead of the original Sept is an improvement, and, in my opinion, shows II going above and beyond what they need to do.  It's one thing to replace trades made before this whole mess started, but trades made during for short term trips is another thing.   In addition, the freebie AC's can't do an ongoing search either.  So your outrage should be pointed at yourself and not II.   You took a risk and lost.  
Sue


----------



## Grammarhero (May 1, 2020)

I like II over RCI, particularly cheaper fees and shortstay exchange.  Just my preference.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> I like II over RCI, particularly cheaper fees and shortstay exchange.  Just my preference.


II actually has cheaper annual membership fees and exchange fees. The OP used something called an Accommodations Certificate. The fees are higher than regular exchange fees. They are kind of like getaways or extra vacations, but they pull inventory directly from exchange availability. They have more restrictions, but you don't have to give up your timeshare week to use it.


----------



## TravelTime (May 1, 2020)

I can see the OP's point that II canceled on him. He did not cancel. I guess none of us should expect refunds from airlines, cruises, timeshares, etc. If so, this is good to know because I will not book anything until this crisis is over or make sure it is refundable before booking or cancel before the deadline if booking with points. This is really a bad time to own timeshares. I am glad I am selling a bunch timeshares. I sort of wish I had sold more before this started.


----------



## Panina (May 1, 2020)

It is a bad situation all around for how any business deals with the financials due to loss.

Overall I am ok with how II is handling it.

Yesterday I realized I had a trade that started today.  No more eplus was available and they gave me a no fee certificate good until December.  Whereas I might not use it I appreciate no additional fee will be charged.

Another week I had in a few weeks had eplus available.  They made an exception for a week that was available in March. Maybe I will use maybe not but they went above and beyond my expectations.

I have a third week in a few weeks that also has no eplus left that I offered to another tugger.  I was told I can get a certificate no fee just like my first week.

I expected nothing as when I trade, buy or own I understand the risks.  

Any transactions anyone does now is in jeopardy as the states are constantly changing the rules.

Whereas a refund would be optimal I can understand the financials of not wanting to make exceptions and give refunds. What if they refunded everyone? They would probably go bankrupt and we would be left with just rci and lose any weeks deposited.

As with any business Buyer Beware, do you due diligence.


----------



## davidvel (May 1, 2020)

tahoeJoe said:


> I just found out my freebie, 3 bedroom AC week I "traded" a few days ago for a studio at the Marriott Fisherman's Wharf was cancelled due to the COVID-19 shut down. That cost me nearly $300.  I call II and they refuse to give me my money back for the exchange.  That's bad, but it gets worse. They issue me a no fee replacement certificate BUT it has tons of restrictions *AND *it must be used by December 2020 *AND *it can not be used for an on-going search *AND *even though the original AC was for a 3 bedroom, they want to charge me a $99/$198 unit upgrade fee, WTF?  I hate, hate, hate Interval International.  This is total bait and switch.
> 
> The annoying thing is I can see similar studio weeks at Marriott San Francisco later in this summer/fall with my 2021 Marriott week but II refuses to give me the exchange with the certificate they control.  Should I speak to supervisor and try for a similar week later this summer/fall or just contact my credit card and contest the charge? Any advice is appreciated?


Something is amiss. I've never heard of Marriott Fishermans Wharf *timeshare*, and it's not in the interval directory. What resort did you actually trade into, and when did you trade?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2020)

davidvel said:


> Something is amiss. I've never heard of Marriott Fishermans Wharf *timeshare*, and it's not in the interval directory. What resort did you actually trade into, and when did you trade?


A few hotel properties dump inventory in to II to fill rooms, most often in getaways but sometimes we see them show up in exchange inventory.


----------



## davidvel (May 1, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> A few hotel properties dump inventory in to II to fill rooms, most often in getaways but sometimes we see them show up in exchange inventory.


That's interesting.  I've never seen a Marriott hotel in II.  Still would be surprised if a SF Marriott would have been an exchange and then pulled.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2020)

My biggest issues with the no fee and other ACs they are giving out as compensation is that the customer service reps don't know what restrictions there are and thus don't communicate the restrictions that are on them. Even after asking pointed questions about the restrictions. So you can't make an informed decision on what option to choose when cancelling an exchange. We cancelled an exchange and the AC given was very poor. We had traded a Marriott in to another Marriott, but the AC we got could not see any Marriott properties. Not even the one we cancelled our exchange for. Had I known the restrictions, I probably would have chosen a different option.

That said, I reached out to the TUG II Members mailbox and got a satisfactory result from the no fee AC.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 1, 2020)

This Buyers’ Guide to the Interval International® Exchange Program contains important information concerning your exchange privileges -  2019 - 63 page PDF  (search refund)



			https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/iw/buyers-guide.pdf


----------



## Miss Marty (May 1, 2020)

tahoeJoe said:
			
		

> I just found out my freebie, 3 bedroom AC week I "traded" a few days ago for a studio at the Marriott Fisherman's Wharf was cancelled due to the COVID-19 shut down. That cost me nearly $300.  I call II and they refuse to give me my money back for the exchange.



Contact your credit card company and dispute the charge!


----------



## sue1947 (May 1, 2020)

davidvel said:


> Something is amiss. I've never heard of Marriott Fishermans Wharf *timeshare*, and it's not in the interval directory. What resort did you actually trade into, and when did you trade?



There's a fairly new Marriott Pulse:  from the II description:  Conveniently located in the historic Fisherman's Wharf district, Marriott Vacation Club Pulse®, San Francisco welcomes you to the heart of the City by the Bay.


----------



## Grammarhero (May 1, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> II actually has cheaper annual membership fees and exchange fees. The OP used something called an Accommodations Certificate. The fees are higher than regular exchange fees. They are kind of like getaways or extra vacations, but they pull inventory directly from exchange availability. They have more restrictions, but you don't have to give up your timeshare week to use it.


I find that the AC or even RCI free weeks only save $40-80.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> I find that the AC or even RCI free weeks only save $40-80.


Yeah, in the end they don't really save much over a getaway. But $80 is still $80. With II you need to check both the AC and getaways. There are times that getaways are cheaper than using an AC.


----------



## davidvel (May 1, 2020)

sue1947 said:


> There's a fairly new Marriott Pulse:  from the II description:  Conveniently located in the historic Fisherman's Wharf district, Marriott Vacation Club Pulse®, San Francisco welcomes you to the heart of the City by the Bay.


The OP said it was the "Marriott Fisherman's Wharf" which is the actual name of a Marriott Hotel, different from the Pulse.  But as the Pulse timeshare is in the Fisherman's wharf district, that may be what OP was referring to.


----------



## VacationForever (May 1, 2020)

As others have posted, II did not cancel on you.  Marriott was closed because of COVID-19.  ACs always have restrictions and sometimes open up more desirable resorts when the check-in date is within a couple of weeks.  I suspect that was how you were able to buy the Marriott week because check-in date was close.  I don't feel that II has been unfair.  The whole COVID-19 situation has impacted many people, including travellers.


----------



## montygz (May 1, 2020)

tahoeJoe said:


> I just found out my freebie, 3 bedroom AC week I "traded" a few days ago for a studio at the Marriott Fisherman's Wharf was cancelled due to the COVID-19 shut down. That cost me nearly $300.  I call II and they refuse to give me my money back for the exchange.  That's bad, but it gets worse. They issue me a no fee replacement certificate BUT it has tons of restrictions *AND *it must be used by December 2020 *AND *it can not be used for an on-going search *AND *even though the original AC was for a 3 bedroom, they want to charge me a $99/$198 unit upgrade fee, WTF?  I hate, hate, hate Interval International.  This is total bait and switch.
> 
> The annoying thing is I can see similar studio weeks at Marriott San Francisco later in this summer/fall with my 2021 Marriott week but II refuses to give me the exchange with the certificate they control.  Should I speak to supervisor and try for a similar week later this summer/fall or just contact my credit card and contest the charge? Any advice is appreciated?


Why would you trade for a room during the COVID-19 shutdown? Had you done a few months ago I would understand, but a few days ago?


----------



## geerlijd (May 2, 2020)

You took a big chance using an AC right now. In normal times you likely would never see Marriott Fisherman's Wharf this time if year with an AC.

I did the same thing a couple weeks ago and booked Mariott Ocean Watch in late May with an AC. My logic was that if it is open I got a 2BR Mariott for a week for $258! If it ends up closed, I expected some type of replacement cert to use later this year which might have to be used for a mud week somewhere this fall. I took a chance just like you did, and am prepared to accept the consequences.


----------



## pedro47 (May 2, 2020)

geerlijd said:


> You took a big chance using an AC right now. In normal times you likely would never see Marriott Fisherman's Wharf this time if year with an AC.
> 
> I did the same thing a couple weeks ago and booked Mariott Ocean Watch in late May with an AC. My logic was that if it is open I got a 2BR Mariott for a week for $258! If it ends up closed, I expected some type of replacement cert to use later this year which might have to be used for a mud week somewhere this fall. I took a chance just like you did, and am prepared to accept the consequences.


May is great time to be at Ocean Watch , the weather sure be nice and most children are in school.


----------



## tshd (May 2, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> My biggest issues with the no fee and other ACs they are giving out as compensation is that the customer service reps don't know what restrictions there are and thus don't communicate the restrictions that are on them. Even after asking pointed questions about the restrictions. So you can't make an informed decision on what option to choose when cancelling an exchange. We cancelled an exchange and the AC given was very poor. We had traded a Marriott in to another Marriott, but the AC we got could not see any Marriott properties. Not even the one we cancelled our exchange for. Had I known the restrictions, I probably would have chosen a different option.
> 
> That said, I reached out to the TUG II Members mailbox and got a satisfactory result from the no fee AC.



I agree completely.  When I asked the II rep what kind of certificate they were giving, I was told it was a "replacement week".  If you've gotten a replacement week from II, you know that it is not quite the same as your original week, but is a whole lot better than most other ACs that II issues.

When I originally received it a few weeks ago, it had very few restrictions, mainly just blocking out So Cal, a bit annoying since my resort is in So Cal, but not a big deal overall because it did show other parts of CA and HI. I was able to see a lot of locations and quality resorts through December, but because no one knows how things are going to play out, I didn't rush to book anything.  I was generally pleased with the AC initially as it seemed to be like the "replacement week", I had received in the past and not like the fairly restrictive "freebies" they deposit in user accounts, so I believed that the rep had been honest with me. Also, the replacement was based on the size of the unit traded into, not the size of the deposit, which was also a bit disappointing, but I was trying to remain positive. 

But a few days ago, I noticed that I wasn't seeing any Hawaii weeks in May, which I have seen regularly for the past month.  I thought perhaps II had pulled them since many resorts are not available and its kind of unfair that II still has them available to book only to find out that the resort isn't really open.  But after starting a searching with my "freebie" AC that most II members got last year, I saw the Hawaii resorts were still available with it.  So I went back and looked at the restrictions on the replacement AC and sure enough a bunch of new restrictions had been placed on it and then today even more restrictions were implemented. 

 It's one thing to offer a time limited "replacement week" as compensation instead of a refund, because no one involved was at fault for the situation, but I think it's not reputable to continually make changes to the terms of that certificate, that weren't disclosed and especially after it's been issued.  The only terms the replacement policy stated for the "fee free" certificate was that it needed to be used by 12/31 (but in reality 12/24, because Christmas week is excluded) and that II might limit the search to 30 days, as needed.  But it does not say that II can severely restrict locations and/or specific resorts/vendors as II sees fit even after the AC is deposited into your account.  II was responsible for training it's reps to honestly disclose restrictions on these ACs and II stated and revised its written policy regarding these ACs, but was not transparent about the fact that they could change the terms even after the ACs were issued.  Also, there was someone on the II community board who repeatedly told others that he had an AC booked and II gave him a replacement AC which he used to book a 2bd Marriott in Hawaii in December.  The person does not own a Marriott but boasted that the replacement AC pulled a better unit than what was available with what he owned!!  Well it worked great for him, but not so much for others, especially anyone who relied on his advice and then had the terms of the certificate changed. Since II can modify posts in its community, and does so regularly, perhaps they should consider deleting his misleading posts, now that they have blocked Hawaii from these ACs.  Then again, maybe it's just me that they are manipulating and they are manipulating others differently, depending on where they live or typically travel.  I don't really know since I can only see my certificates and know what I search regularly.

Has anyone else noticed changes in their replacement AC recently?

What is the Tug II Member mailbox? 

And yes, it was the Marriott Pulse the OP booked in the Fisherman's Wharf area of SF.  I'm figuring he knew we would realize that he has talking about the Pulse timeshare since it was an exchange through II.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2020)

tshd said:


> What is the Tug II Member mailbox?











						Interval International provides direct email for TUG member support
					

I have recieved notification today that Interval has created a special email address specifically for TUG members who need direct assistance with II questions/concerns/issues.   tugmembers@intervalintl.com  feel free to use this email for appropriate situations where perhaps the regular website...




					tugbbs.com
				




This is a mailbox that is monitored by the II Social Media liaison. Most responses come from Mark. He has been great to work with in the past and helped us with our no fee AC.


----------



## davidvel (May 3, 2020)

It's all crickets with TahoeJoe. Maybe one day he'll rejoin his thread?...


----------



## samara64 (May 3, 2020)

What most exchangers do not realize is that each of us has to deal with 1 or 2 canceled exchanges that we do for our leisure. On the other hand, II has to accommodate tons of these canceled exchanges and the canceled weeks are setting vacant. Once the time passes on any of these reservations, it is worthless and II lost all the value that they paid for. On the top of that, II has to generate income to pay employees and all other business expenses. As a business owner, I really feel for all these businesses.

I actually LOVE II. Out of all other TS companies I deal with, they are the most accommodating. That is why I extended my membership to 2026 with them.


----------



## tshd (May 4, 2020)

Thanks Dioxide for the explanation re: the mailbox.  

Samara64  I don't hate II but I do think that people are entitled to their feelings whether others agree with them or not.  I think pretty much everyone is suffering in some way or another, but how businesses deal with these challenging times will help with their eventual recovery.  II is in somewhat of a monopoly position, so it seems to me they are feeling less forgiving than some other businesses.  It also seems to me that they are better cushioned against this pandemic and maybe even profiting somewhat from it as I will explain below.  I surely don't want any of the day-to-day employees at II lose their jobs; I've had many pleasant experiences with many of them, but if the management of II doesn't start to be more customer friendly, I do believe it will have repercussions for the company short and long term.

II makes it's revenue from exchange fees, so it had already collected money from people who made the exchanges of units which are sitting empty.  The people suffering from the idle weeks are the employees at the resorts and surrounding businesses.

II also generated new, previously untapped revenue from all those people who never deposit their units into II but were pretty much forced to deposit their units into II at the last minute when they realized they wouldn't be able to travel and had to chose between depositing or losing hundreds/thousands in MFs.  This is revenue that II never would have seen since these people never had the intention of exchanging!! 

In fact, II made even more money from those folks who needed to create or restart an expired II membership in order to salvage their week and even more revenue from those who had to add the resort to an existing account or extend their membership to get around the deposit fee.  Seems to me like II made out well in this situation!!  

But those deposits may not translate into exchange revenue in the near future, if people are hesitant to make plans and do not have confidence that II will treat them well, if those plans change.  So II will see that unexpected Covid 19 generated windfall revenue eventually, but in order to keep the revenue stream flowing in the near term, they need to incentivize customers to continue to book exchanges and getaways in the near term, which is exactly what OP did. 

Unfortunately, II is still offering some of those vacant units to customers, without regard to whether those units can or will be able to be occupied in the near future.  Since II and Marriott have a close relationship, II should be aware that some of the resorts that II was/is offering for exchange/getaways aren't going to be open for weeks/months.   So it does feel a bit underhanded to take the money, cancel a few days later and then offer something that is not as comparable as a replacement.  Even more so, when one of II's regular ambassadors on the community group is touting how good the replacement ACs are and not to worry if your exchange gets canceled.  Perhaps OP just needed to vent and thought people on TUG would be more empathetic than the regulars on the II community board.

So the OP took a risk, but from my perspective II has not been playing fair.  I don't see how giving an AC that can rebook the same "quality of unit" that it's replacing is financially damaging to II.  I only see that II has a financial incentive for not giving a comparable replacement once they've already collected your money.  By not allowing a replacement AC holder to book anything of comparable value, II will potentially be able to sell those "quality units" to someone else for an additional exchange fee or as a getaway.  If the unit goes empty, it's no loss to II, since they already made their money on the initial exchange, so there's only the potential gain.

If an airline took money for a first class seat and refused to refund the money when the flight was canceled due to Covid 19 ("not our fault") and they offered you a replacement certificate for a coach seat with somewhat severe advanced booking restrictions, saving the first class seats to sell to another customer for more revenue, would you think that is "fair"?   The airlines surely are hurting, more so I would venture to guess than II, so shouldn't people be more understanding and not make such outrageous demands?  This may not be the exact situation that OP is in, but it is the situation that a lot of folks with high MF weeks are in and I'm not going to tell them that they shouldn't be upset.


----------



## Panina (May 4, 2020)

tshd said:


> Thanks Dioxide for the explanation re: the mailbox.
> 
> Samara64  I don't hate II but I do think that people are entitled to their feelings whether others agree with them or not.  I think pretty much everyone is suffering in some way or another, but how businesses deal with these challenging times will help with their eventual recovery.  II is in somewhat of a monopoly position, so it seems to me they are feeling less forgiving than some other businesses.  It also seems to me that they are better cushioned against this pandemic and maybe even profiting somewhat from it as I will explain below.  I surely don't want any of the day-to-day employees at II lose their jobs; I've had many pleasant experiences with many of them, but if the management of II doesn't start to be more customer friendly, I do believe it will have repercussions for the company short and long term.
> 
> ...



It a little different then the airline example as II is an intermediate in the transaction. Kind of like if you booked your airline ticket thru a third party.  

I know that I had a reservation for a week that until today was listed by the actual resort that they would be opened.  Today they decided they would not be opened.  It is changing by the hour.


----------



## samara64 (May 4, 2020)

tshd said:


> Unfortunately, II is still offering some of those vacant units to customers, without regard to whether those units can or will be able to be occupied in the near future. Since II and Marriott have a close relationship, II should be aware that some of the resorts that II was/is offering for exchange/getaways aren't going to be open for weeks/months. So it does feel a bit underhanded to take the money, cancel a few days later and then offer something that is not as comparable as a replacement. Even more so, when one of II's regular ambassadors on the community group is touting how good the replacement ACs are and not to worry if your exchange gets canceled. Perhaps OP just needed to vent and thought people on TUG would be more empathetic than the regulars on the II community board.



Well, I see where you are coming from and really sympathize with you and OP. Now if someone books a week under the current circumstances and it get canceled by hotel or state, that is a risk he took and did not work out. OP knew that we have a pandemic going on. I had to cancel 5 trips and the one with II, I got a replacement week where you have to pay a fee again to trade.



tshd said:


> So the OP took a risk, but from my perspective II has not been playing fair. I don't see how giving an AC that can rebook the same "quality of unit" that it's replacing is financially damaging to II. I only see that II has a financial incentive for not giving a comparable replacement once they've already collected your money. By not allowing a replacement AC holder to book anything of comparable value, II will potentially be able to sell those "quality units" to someone else for an additional exchange fee or as a getaway. If the unit goes empty, it's no loss to II, since they already made their money on the initial exchange, so there's only the potential gain.



That is like printing more money. That should not hurt anyone right. People that have new unused weeks are in disadvantage as there are simply more people competing for same deposits. As I stated, I do have a canceled week that I wish it would trade better so I am all for it.

Also the Airline ticket is not 100% analogy as the flight got canceled and there was no cost to fly the airplane so it sat still in the airport. Hotel room that sit empty just save on housekeeping and energy which is minor cost in comparison.

I know it is a miserable situation and believe me I am not feeling good either about any of that but have to deal with it too. We are talking here about some vacation  weeks but others have their livelihood simply taken away. Just look at the news with all these people in line in front of food banks. Never saw a thing like it before.

My brother is a radiologist in NYC and he told me tails from what he saw and the people they lost in the hospital where he works. He could not sleep for weeks from the amount of body bags he saw. Sometime after he gets an XRAY from a patient, the order get canceled as the patient died before it gets through the queue to look at it. He was lucky as he asked for a Computer station to be shipped to his home and he can work remotely. Other providers did not have this privilege.


----------



## tshd (May 8, 2020)

Panina said:


> It a little different then the airline example as II is an intermediate in the transaction. Kind of like if you booked your airline ticket thru a third party.
> 
> 
> I know that I had a reservation for a week that until today was listed by the actual resort that they would be opened.  Today they decided they would not be opened.  It is changing by the hour.



I realize that it is not perfectly analogous, but it is not exactly like an airline ticket booked through a third party either.  The situation I am talking about is as if I booked a ticket to fly to Hawaii on United, but Hawaii flights on United are no longer available. So United tells me that if I want to fly anywhere else or at some date in the future, I need to book through a third party, and instead of giving me the ability to rebook my first class seat, the third party says I can only have a coach seat.  Then the third party turns around and sells my first class seat to another customer for a hefty profit.  Does that analogy work better? It's not a typical situation so it's hard to find something IRL that mirrors it perfectly, but it is basically what is happening for many folks who have/had a vacation booked at their home resort and have the hard choice of losing out or trying to salvage their money.  II is getting their cut, because you still need to pay the trade fee, but the value of what you get in return is poor.  The new deposits are still a windfall for II even if the units are going unused; it's the resorts that are losing money from the vacancies.


There may well be some resorts that are closing last minute, but that does not mean that there are not others that are already closed and have plans to remain closed, that are still being sold by II.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 8, 2020)

I have to call II today, but I am thinking of emailing Mark instead.  I have to cancel our two weeks at Marriott's Cypress Harbour that I got through exchange for 5/17 and 5/24.  I am not going to be happy to get replacement weeks that cannot be used for Marriott anything.  That is just unfair.  I don't know what option to take, if they won't just let me book straight across for other weeks in January for Marriott resorts, I am going to be devastated.  I already cancelled three weeks and got stuff not at all equal in value to my stellar exchanges (Maui over spring break).


----------



## Shankilicious (May 8, 2020)

I guess I'm not understanding why Marriott owners who exchanged into another Marriott, can't do so with the replacement AC....?
I can see Cypress Harbor, Royal Palms, Harbor Lake, and Grand Vista with multiple unit sizes.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (May 8, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have to call II today, but I am thinking of emailing Mark instead.  I have to cancel our two weeks at Marriott's Cypress Harbour that I got through exchange for 5/17 and 5/24.  I am not going to be happy to get replacement weeks that cannot be used for Marriott anything.  That is just unfair.  I don't know what option to take, if they won't just let me book straight across for other weeks in January for Marriott resorts, I am going to be devastated.  I already cancelled three weeks and got stuff not at all equal in value to my stellar exchanges (Maui over spring break).


If you have eplus and there is a Marriott week out there prior to you week expiration they will book it for you.


----------



## tshd (May 8, 2020)

samara64 said:


> Well, I see where you are coming from and really sympathize with you and OP. Now if someone books a week under the current circumstances and it get canceled by hotel or state, that is a risk he took and did not work out. OP knew that we have a pandemic going on. I had to cancel 5 trips and the one with II, I got a replacement week where you have to pay a fee again to trade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Firstly, thank you to your brother and others like him who are really feeling the impact of this situation firsthand and dealing with the emotional toll it is taking.  It is nothing compared to what we are philosophically discussing on a timeshare board.

I am one of those people who has been financially impacted and I suppose that is why I think when there is little harm to a business financially for treating customers fairly, I feel that they should be doing that.  The airlines are taking a huge hit and at least for now seem to mainly treating customers fairly, refunding money, extending credits and membership benefits well out into the future, which they don't need to do, but are good customer service moves and much appreciated in this time of chaos.

In the case of OP, how is giving back the same certificate he originally had (acting as if the transaction never happened) putting anyone else in a worse position or detrimental to II especially if they retain his exchange fee?

For late deposits putting a slight, but not onerous, time handicap seems reasonable to me, but blocking out entire areas seems unreasonable.  If the unit is still there at the last minute and no one else with an advantage has booked it, why should I be blocked from using it, instead of letting it sit empty.  To me, it does feel like a penalty that is being harshly implemented as a result of an unfortunate event.  I have many units and many future exchanges that may need to be changed in the not too distant future.  I can see a lot of manipulation of availability by II that is currently happening that was not happening pre-pandemic.  I ,for one, am willing, under the circumstances, to share the burden of harder trades instead of having a tough luck attitude for those who got blindsided or are trying to predict the future in these uncertain times.  Now, more than ever, we need to try our best to be kind and empathetic to others regardless of our personal views and desires. I am saddened that I don't see a lot of that happening here or on the II community.  It's only empathetic words, doesn't cost much.

"Also the Airline ticket is not 100% analogy as the flight got canceled and there was no cost to fly the airplane so it sat still in the airport. Hotel room that sit empty just save on housekeeping and energy which is minor cost in comparison."

The airline is definitely losing money even if the planes don't fly, just like hotels and surrounding businesses are losing money, when rooms aren't occupied.  Just because they save some money because jet fuel and toilet paper aren't being used, doesn't mean that there aren't other fixed expenses that they are still paying.  

But my point was that II is making "new"money, regardless of whether the rooms sit vacant, since they are collecting membership, deposit, and exchange fees for those previously undeposited units and additional revenue from forced retrade exchanges.  II will lose some on selling new Getaways, but they have also increased some of the prices on popular destinations in the future to help make up the difference.  

People are already apprehensive about making future plans, so if II takes an unforgiving position regarding future cancellations of things that are not eligible for e-plus, (and insurance has proven to be useless), then they are restricting their own timely revenue stream and are causing potential harm to their employees.  There are still businesses that are doing well during this pandemic and even some that are profiting from it, whether intentionally or unintentionally, and I think II is more in this category, unlike other hospitality and travel companies.  How II responds will have an impact on their bottom line, IMHO


----------



## tshd (May 8, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> I guess I'm not understanding why Marriott owners who exchanged into another Marriott, can't do so with the replacement AC....?
> I can see Cypress Harbor, Royal Palms, Harbor Lake, and Grand Vista with multiple unit sizes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Are you looking with a replacement AC?  I only know that my AC does not block Marriotts specifically but does block many areas in FL, CA and all of HI.  I don't know if these are generic blocks or specific to me though.


----------



## Shankilicious (May 8, 2020)

tshd said:


> Are you looking with a replacement AC? I only know that my AC does not block Marriotts specifically but does block many areas in FL, CA and all of HI. I don't know if these are generic blocks or specific to me though.


Yes, looking with the replacement AC, which replaced a free AC that II just dropped on me that I used to book a 1BR at Westgate town center, Orlando, end of May.
I can't see any Hawaii but plenty of Florida and California. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tshd (May 12, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> Yes, looking with the replacement AC, which replaced a free AC that II just dropped on me that I used to book a 1BR at Westgate town center, Orlando, end of May.
> I can't see any Hawaii but plenty of Florida and California.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Sorry I have been away from the board.  Curious if you can tell me where and when you can see weeks in CA?  Or if you click on the certificate number, what restrictions you see in the text.  Thanks!


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 13, 2020)

COVID-19 has interfered with our travel plans as well.  We had booked a week at Marriott’s Ocean Pointe for May 2020 but we had to cancel.  We used E-plus to reschedule at Marriott‘s Canyon Villas for mid July 2020.   It looks like the country will be reopened by then.   We have an AC for Marriott’s OceanWatch for Thanksgiving 2020.  However, II does not permit E-plus retrades for an AC.  I think the chances of a hurricane at that time are remote.


----------



## Hobokie (May 13, 2020)

Folks, I'm taking us back to basics here for a sec... how does one get an AC? (newer to timeshares and have yet to use II or RCI even though I am a member of both...)


----------



## samara64 (May 13, 2020)

II will give it to you. They normally give ACs to all members each year but I never use it. Has limited selection for our super precious family vacation time.


----------



## GTLINZ (May 13, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> Folks, I'm taking us back to basics here for a sec... how does one get an AC? (newer to timeshares and have yet to use II or RCI even though I am a member of both...)



I have also had ACs show up in my account - usually multiple per year. I suspect it is because I made an exchange each year - but I am not sure if something triggers them.

They do have restrictions. But if you like Orlando you can book a 2br for around $300 in upper class resorts during off season. That is the only location I have paid attention to since most of the other places we like to go are omitted.

Here is an excerpt from one of my ACs:  (lengthy)



ll confirmations are made on a space available basis and no guarantee is made that any specific request can be confirmed. The redemption of the Accommodation Certificate is subject to certain terms and conditions. A redemption fee will be required.

This Certificate cannot be combined nor used in conjunction with any other certificate or fee waiver certificate.

All other terms and conditions of individual membership, exchange and flex change must be adhered to.

This certificate must be completed prior to the expiration date OCTOBER 4, 2020.

This certificate may not be used to travel to your Home Resort.

Certificate may not be used for the following AREAS.Florida, Key West,Hawaii, Oahu From:01MAY To:30SEP,Hawaii, Maui,Hawaii, Kauai,Hawaii, Molokai,Hawaii, Big Island,

Certificate may not be used for the following RESORTS.Mia Reef Isla Mujeres From:01JAN To:30JUN,Mia Reef Isla Mujeres From:10NOV To:31DEC,Artisan Riviera Maya,Artisan 5a Avenida,Krystal Beach Acapulco,Baja Point at The Westin Los Cabos,Banyan Tree Cabo Marqués,The Berkley, Las Vegas,The Carriage House From:01JAN To:15NOV,The Carriage House From:01FEB To:27NOV,VIL - The Carriage House,Casa Dorada San Lucas Bay,Club Cascadas de Baja,Cancun Clipper Club,The Royal Cancun From:27OCT To:31DEC,Mia Hotel Cancun,Club de Soleil From:25MAR To:09NOV,W.I.V.C. - Conchas Chinas,W.I.V.C. - Coral Mar From:01JAN To:27MAR,Cristalmar Resort and Beach Club,Cabo Villas Beach Resort & Spa,Cabo Villas Beach Resort & Spa I,Country Country Beach Cottages,Welk Resorts Palm Springs,Desert Paradise Resort From:01JAN To:14NOV,Welk Resorts Palm Springs,Diamond at Cabo Azul Resort,Casa Dorada Spa & Golf Resort,SVC @ Desert Rose Resort From:25JAN To:27NOV,Discovery Beach Resort,Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort,Falcon Point,Franklyn D. Resort and Spa,Grand Oasis Cancun Resort & Spa,Grand Oasis Palm Resort & Spa,The Grand Mayan Los Cabos,Grand Solmar at Rancho San Lucas,Grand Solmar at Land's End Resort & Spa,Grand Solmar at Rancho San Lucas Resort,Hyatt Mountain Lodge,Hyatt Coconut Plantation,Hacienda Encantada Resort & Spa,Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach,Hyatt Main Street Station,Northstar Lodge, Hyatt Residence Club,Harborside at Atlantis,Residences at Park Hyatt Beaver Creek,Hyatt Sunset Harbor Resort,Hyatt High Sierra Lodge,Hyatt Windward Pointe,Hyatt Grand Aspen,Hyatt Beach House Resort,Hyatt Escala Lodge at Park City,Highlands Inn,Hyatt Siesta Key Beach,Hyatt Pinon Pointe,Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar,Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch,The Ocean Club at Jamaica Inn,Tranquility Bay Antigua,Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas,Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort North,Sheraton Lakeside Terrace Villas From:15MAY To:30SEP,Lagos De Fañabe,Lagos de Fañabe Phase II,Los Cabos Golf Resort,Lindo Mar Adventure Club,1492 Suites @ La Pinta Beach Club,Las Torres Gemelas,Grand Luxxe Residence Club,Alpenland Sporthotel-Maria Alm From:20APR To:30JUN,Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club From:01APR To:30SEP,The Masters Villas at Paradise Canyon,Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club,Marriott Vacation Club Waiohai Beach,Casa Dorada at Medano Beach,Marriott's Bali Nusa Dua Gardens,Marriott's BeachPlace Towers From:01MAY To:04OCT,Marriott's Barony Beach Club From:01MAY To:01SEP,Marriott Vacation Club Pulse Boston From:01MAY To:30JUN,Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge From:01JUN To:04OCT,Monarch Grand Vacation Cabo Azul,Marriott's Grand Chateau,Monarch Grand Vacation Cabo Azul,Marriott's Streamside at Vail - Douglas From:01MAY To:30SEP,Marriott's Streamside at Vail -Evergreen From:01MAY To:30SEP,47 Park Street,Marriott's Frenchman's Cove From:01MAY To:30SEP,Marriott Vacation Club Pulse D.C.,Marriott Vacation Club Pulse San Fran From:01MAY To:30SEP,Marina Fiesta Resort and Spa,Marriott's Fairway Villas From:01MAY To:30JUN,Marriott's Grand Residence,Tahoe,Marriott's Grand Chateau From:01MAY To:12DEC,Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve,Marriott's Grande Ocean Resort From:11JAN To:01SEP,Marriott Vacation Club, Surfers Paradise,Marriott Grand Residence Club Lake Tahoe,Marriott's Grand Residence, Tahoe,

Certificate may not be used for the following RESORTS.Marriott's Grand Residence, Tahoe,Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge From:15MAY To:30SEP,Marriott's Imperial Palms Villas,Marriott's Mai Khao Beach - Phuket From:01JUN To:04OCT,Marriott's Kauai Lagoons Kalanipu'u,Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club From:01MAY To:30SEP,Marriott's Kauai Beach Club,Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club,Marriott's Legends Edge at Bay Point From:01MAY To:30SEP,Cancun Resort Las Vegas From:20JAN To:14NOV,Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony From:01MAR To:30JUN,Marriott's Crystal Shores,Marriott's Timber Lodge From:01MAY To:30SEP,Marriott's Maui Ocean Club,Marriott's Monarch at Sea Pines From:12JAN To:01SEP,Marriott's Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas,Marriott Vacation Club Pulse NYC,Marriott's MountainSide From:02DEC To:31DEC,Marriott's OceanWatch Villas@Grand Dunes From:01MAY To:30SEP,Marriott's Ocean Pointe From:01MAY To:30SEP,Paradise Island Beach Club,Marriott's Phuket Beach Club,Marriott Vacation Club Pulse Miami,Club Residencial Mirabella Ixtapa,Marriott's Royal Palms Resort From:01APR To:30SEP,Marriott's Royal Palms Resort From:01NOV To:31DEC,Marriott's Manor Club Sequel From:30MAR To:30JUN,Marriott's SurfWatch From:01APR To:01SEP,Marriott's Sunset Pointe @ Shelter Cove From:01APR To:01SEP,Marriott's Sabal Palms Resort,Marriott Vacation Club Pulse San Diego,Marriott's Aruba Surf Club From:01MAY To:30SEP,Marriott's Summit Watch From:18MAY To:31MAY,Marriott's Playa Andaluza From:01JAN To:31DEC,Marriott's Streamside at Vail - Birch From:01DEC To:31DEC,Marriott's Streamside at Vail - Birch From:19APR To:30SEP,Marriott's Village d'Ile de France From:01APR To:30JUN,Marriott's MtnValley Lodge @breckenridge From:01DEC To:31DEC,Marriott's MtnValley Lodge @breckenridge From:01JAN To:30JUN,Hotel Breckenridge,Marriott's Waikoloa Ocean Club,Marriott's Harbour Lake,Marriott's Newport Coast Villas From:01MAY To:30SEP,Old Bahama Bay Resort and Yacht Harbour,Oceanique Resort,Ocean Two Resort & Residences,Caribbean & Dream Bldgs at Ocean Landing,Omni Cancun Hotel & Villas From:01JAN To:17APR,The Ponds at Foxhollow From:01APR To:30JUN,Condominio Porto Bello Marina & Villas From:01JAN To:31DEC,Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club From:01JAN To:12DEC,Poste Montane Lodge,Bel Air Collecion Resort & Spa Cancun,Azul Sensatori Jamaica by Karisma,Park Plaza at Beaver Creek,The Palm at Playa,Krystal Grand Vallarta,The Resort on Cocoa Beach,The Royal Caribbean,Las Residencias Golf & Beach Club,The Resort at Diamante,Rancho Banderas All Suite Resort,The Royal Islander Club La Plage,The Royal Mayan,The Royal Islander From:01JAN To:30JUN,The Ridge Pointe Resort,The Royal Sands From:01JAN To:30JUN,The Royal Sands,The Ridge Tahoe From:08FEB To:18APR,Sandstone Creek Club,Scottsdale Camelback Resort,Scottsdale Camelback Resort,Four Seasons Residence Club Scottsdale,Santa Barbara Golf and Ocean Club,St. James Place,Scottsdale Resort Club,The St. Martin Boutique Hotel,Courtyard by Marriott Nassau Downtown,Sheraton Vistana Villages From:01MAR To:30JUN,Scottsdale Villa Mirage,Divi Southwinds Beach Resort,Club Tesoro at Cabo San Lucas,Tesoro Manzanillo,Tesoro Ixtapa,Club Tesoro at Cabo San Lucas,The Jockey Club From:01JAN To:30JAN,Westin Cape Coral at Marina Village,VIL - Vallarta Torre,Villas of Cave Creek,Villa del Palmar-Cabo San Lucas From:01FEB To:24APR,Villa del Palmar Flamingos,Villa del Palmar Cancun Beach Resort&Spa From:01JAN To:01MAY,Villa del Palmar Cancun Beach Resort&Spa,Villa del Arco,The Villas at Polo Towers From:08FEB To:27NOV,Vista Encantada Spa Resort & Residences,Sheraton Mountain Vista,WorldMark Coral Baja,The Westin Cancun Resort & Spa, Cancun,

Certificate may not be used for the following RESORTS.Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert From:13JAN To:30JUN,Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert,Wyndham Governor's Green,Sirena del Mar by Welk Resorts,Westin Kierland Villas,Westin Kierland Villas,Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort From:01MAY To:30JUN,WorldMark Las Vegas on Spencer Street From:01JAN To:14NOV,The Westin LosCabos Resort Villas & Spa,Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort-Gold Plus,Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort,The Westin Mission Hills Resort Villas,Westin Nanea Ocean Resort Villas,The Westin Resort & Spa, Puerto Vallarta,Westin Princeville Ocean Resort,LodgesatTimberRidge-Welk Resorts Branson From:10JAN To:30JUN,Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas,WorldMark Rancho Vistoso,The Westin St. John Resort & Villas,Westwind II Club,Westin Los Cabos Ocean Resort,The Westin Los Cabos Resort Villas & Spa,

This certificate has no cash value.


----------



## icydog (May 16, 2020)

tahoeJoe said:


> I just found out my freebie, 3 bedroom AC week I "traded" a few days ago for a studio at the Marriott Fisherman's Wharf was cancelled due to the COVID-19 shut down. That cost me nearly $300.  I call II and they refuse to give me my money back for the exchange.  That's bad, but it gets worse. They issue me a no fee replacement certificate BUT it has tons of restrictions *AND *it must be used by December 2020 *AND *it can not be used for an on-going search *AND *even though the original AC was for a 3 bedroom, they want to charge me a $99/$198 unit upgrade fee, WTF?  I hate, hate, hate Interval International.  This is total bait and switch.
> 
> The annoying thing is I can see similar studio weeks at Marriott San Francisco later in this summer/fall with my 2021 Marriott week but II refuses to give me the exchange with the certificate they control.  Should I speak to supervisor and try for a similar week later this summer/fall or just contact my credit card and contest the charge? Any advice is appreciated?



I HATE, HATE, HATE INTERVAL! Every single one of my exchanges were canceled and they only gave me the same BS you got. And they acted like they were doing me a big favor by giving me nothing. I am out all those weeks. I am out of the money I paid for exchanges. I am out the E-Plus fees and I am also, like you, out the money I paid to upgrade my exchanges to two or three bedroom units. So I HATE, HATE, HATE INTERVAL AS WELL!!!


----------



## Shankilicious (May 16, 2020)

icydog said:


> I HATE, HATE, HATE INTERVAL! Every single one of my exchanges were canceled and they only gave me the same BS you got. And they acted like they were doing me a big favor by giving me nothing. I am out all those weeks. I am out of the money I paid for exchanges. I am out the E-Plus fees and I am also, like you, out the money I paid to upgrade my exchanges to two or three bedroom units. So I HATE, HATE, HATE INTERVAL AS WELL!!!


Are you free ACs for a one bedroom? Mine was for a three and it was a refund for a bonus week. I don't understand the massive differences between refund ACs . 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tshd (May 17, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> Are you free ACs for a one bedroom? Mine was for a three and it was a refund for a bonus week. I don't understand the massive differences between refund ACs .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I'm trying to figure this out too.  So are you saying your replacement AC is for a 3BD?  My replacements were for the size units I traded into.  I actually downsized to a 1BD to get the location I wanted and I got a 1BD as a replacement, not the 2BD I used to make the original exchange.  I asked this before, but I'm wondering if you can click on the number of your replacement AC and tell me what location restrictions you see.  I have most of FL and CA and all of HI blocked.
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Lydlady (May 17, 2020)

I ended up with a studio for my AC. My original trade was a studio for a two-bedroom. So I lost there. I ended up using my AC but had to pay another upgrade for a one-bedroom. Not real happy about losing money there and also my ePlus but thankfully the second week I had to cancel ended up with better results.


----------



## Shankilicious (May 17, 2020)

tshd said:


> I'm trying to figure this out too. So are you saying your replacement AC is for a 3BD? My replacements were for the size units I traded into. I actually downsized to a 1BD to get the location I wanted and I got a 1BD as a replacement, not the 2BD I used to make the original exchange. I asked this before, but I'm wondering if you can click on the number of your replacement AC and tell me what location restrictions you see. I have most of FL and CA and all of HI blocked.
> Thanks,
> Alex


Heres my replacement AC that I got when I cancelled a 3BR bonus cert for a end of May stay in a 1BR at Westgate Orlando. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vol_90 (May 17, 2020)

I'm at the opposite end of "Hate" for II and other companies in these times.  Maybe just patient and understanding that no timeshare or travel company can make everyone happy during these times.  Too many other challenges in life like life or death, paying the bills, etc. to be bothered with being inconvenienced a few hundred dollars, downgraded room availability or losing a vacation or 2 or 3......  I have lost on Redweek rentals and will likely lose booked II Getaways due to travel restrictions in the near future.  I'll make it up staying alive and hopefully vacationing for many years in the future.  My 2 cents! Felicia......


----------



## pedro47 (May 17, 2020)

Panina said:


> If you have eplus and there is a Marriott week out there prior to you week expiration they will book it for you.


You are correct. I have never used eplus. But in the future I will.


----------



## travel maniac (May 17, 2020)

Not yet in the hate II camp but am very disappointed with II's response.


----------



## pedro47 (May 17, 2020)

I also do not hate II, I was also very disappointed with II’s response.

Hate is a very strong word.  IMO.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 17, 2020)

These examples are some good ones for why MVCI enrolled weeks are so much better for MVCI customers, at least when sticking to Marriott trades. Enrolled weeks that were exchanged get unlimited free retrades (up to expiration of the deposit). Going the cheap unenrolled resale weeks are costing in this case. I enjoy the flexibility though it does come with a cost. I had no issue with my traded weeks that I had to move out into the future. We're heavy II users and love it. But I do get the frustration anyone has with vacations being cancelled of course.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 17, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> These examples are some good ones for why MVCI enrolled weeks are so much better for MVCI customers, at least when sticking to Marriott trades. Enrolled weeks that were exchanged get unlimited free retrades (up to expiration of the deposit). Going the cheap unenrolled resale weeks are costing in this case. I enjoy the flexibility though it does come with a cost. I had no issue with my traded weeks that I had to move out into the future. We're heavy II users and love it. But I do get the frustration anyone has with vacations being cancelled of course.


I would agree. We took advantage of the retrades when this all started. Though we were still slightly outside the 59 day window. We were able to re-trade our California week somewhere else and the other week we had traded in to (Lakeshore Reserve), we were supposed to be checking in today. We re-traded it around and now are sitting on a Vistana Beach Club in mid June. We did have to take one of the No Fee ACs that II was offering for one of the exchanges along the way and I was unimpressed with the fact that the AC could not see any Marriott weeks. I contact the II TUG Members mailbox and Mark solve the issue to my satisfaction. We also scored a Labor Day week exchange in to Crystal Shores. I am okay with chance of hurricane since we would be driving and can again retrade if we need to.


----------



## tshd (May 17, 2020)

Thanks Shankilicious for posting that!
I also think Hate is a strong word but if you are currently unemployed and are facing the loss of $$$$ on maintenance fees and feel disappointed by II's offering, I think one is entitled to be upset.  I don't think it has to be either/or, you can be both thankful/hopeful and disappointed/upset and feeling the later as much or more than the former doesn't make you unreasonable, it just makes you human.


----------



## Shankilicious (May 17, 2020)

tshd said:


> Thanks Shankilicious for posting that!
> I also think Hate is a strong word but if you are currently unemployed and are facing the loss of $$$$ on maintenance fees and feel disappointed by II's offering, I think one is entitled to be upset. I don't think it has to be either/or, you can be both thankful/hopeful and disappointed/upset and feeling the later as much or more than the former doesn't make you unreasonable, it just makes you human.


Truth. It's easy to hate or be angry at all the different facets of timeshare ownership and the exchanges when you're new. But it gets easier with time and energy in learning it. 


Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimster (May 17, 2020)

If you think you hate II, it is only because you haven’t had experience with RCI


----------



## klpca (May 18, 2020)

Jimster said:


> If you think you hate II, it is only because you haven’t had experience with RCI


This is 100% true unfortunately.


----------



## elked12 (May 18, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I would agree. We took advantage of the retrades when this all started. Though we were still slightly outside the 59 day window. We were able to re-trade our California week somewhere else and the other week we had traded in to (Lakeshore Reserve), we were supposed to be checking in today. We re-traded it around and now are sitting on a Vistana Beach Club in mid June. We did have to take one of the No Fee ACs that II was offering for one of the exchanges along the way and I was unimpressed with the fact that the AC could not see any Marriott weeks. I contact the II TUG Members mailbox and Mark solve the issue to my satisfaction. We also scored a Labor Day week exchange in to Crystal Shores. I am okay with chance of hurricane since we would be driving and can again retrade if we need to.



I’m booked at Crystal Shores for the Labor Day week as well. We’ll have to try and get together for a drink.


----------



## tshd (May 18, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> Truth. It's easy to hate or be angry at all the different facets of timeshare ownership and the exchanges when you're new. But it gets easier with time and energy in learning it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


This is true as well, but sometimes with the knowledge that is gained from experience, you are now fully aware of how they are messing with you!  I don't gamble but I liken II to gambling because for me it is addictive, I know the house has the upper hand and when I score a "great" trade I feel like I've hit the jackpot and when I lose I curse the proprietor.


----------



## GTLINZ (May 18, 2020)

i have joined the "not happy with II" camp.

The AC listed before in this thread by me was a gift from II with a reservation fee which i listed in response to somebody's question about ACs.

I also got a replacement AC with no fee for a cancelled reservation in May of this year at Marriott Ocean Point in Palm beach shores.  When it was first issued, it had no restriction for the palm beach area and it was good until the end of 2020. They extended it to a full year (May of 2021) but added the restriction of no palm beach area. Now the AC cannot pull what I originally had.

I will try the email earlier in the thread and update once I see what happens.  I have not had any issues with II to this point.


----------



## klpca (May 18, 2020)

To be upfront I like II. I'm not a fan of the AC restrictions but I guess if I was exchanging instead of using a free AC I would want the better inventory reserved for exchangers, especially those who are trying to use up a Corona virus cancelled week. I just used my cancelled week on a trade yesterday and was happy to see high quality inventory with that week (it's a vanilla replacement week). My AC for deposit expired unused (never again will I make a deposit to get an AC), but I did use one of the free AC's for a week in June. If we cannot go, I think that an AC extension until the end of the year is fair, since the terms before covid was "all sales are final". I think that there will be a mad scramble for high quality weeks for the next year or so because of all of the cancellations. I'm surprised that there's enough inventory to fulfill all of the demand.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 18, 2020)

klpca said:


> I'm surprised that there's enough inventory to fulfill all of the demand.



I am not so sure there will be. I suspect we'll start seeing a lot of posts saying II doesn't let me trade, no choices, limited inventory, etc. instead of the current round of complaints. Same for some of the non II inventory as well.


----------



## Shankilicious (May 18, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> I am not so sure there will be. I suspect we'll start seeing a lot of posts saying II doesn't let me trade, no choices, limited inventory, etc. instead of the current round of complaints. Same for some of the non II inventory as well.


Yeah, in gonna try and book something on a higher demand date now.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 18, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> Yeah, in gonna try and book something on a higher demand date now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



It may be way too soon to see the full impact as so many are not planning on any travel for quite some time. But once they are starting....


----------



## GTLINZ (May 19, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> i have joined the "not happy with II" camp.
> ...
> I will try the email earlier in the thread and update once I see what happens.  I have not had any issues with II to this point.



Well Mark has already called me back and resolved the issue.  He cancelled my AC and issued me another one which will be able to use to book the same resort which I originally booked.

Now THAT WAS CUSTOMER SERVICE !


----------



## sfwilshire (May 20, 2020)

Jimster said:


> If you think you hate II, it is only because you haven’t had experience with RCI


I know that was probably a tongue in cheek comment, but I've had years of "practice" with both II and RCI and am a lot closer to "hating" II than RCI. I stopped years ago giving II any of my dual affiliated weeks, but I have one lone holdout that's II only. I use it a lot of years, but it's the one thing that keeps me in II at all. I will admit that I have gotten along with them a little better since I started signing up for eplus trades.

Sheila


----------



## Shankilicious (May 20, 2020)

My biggest complaint about II is that you can't see what's available for your points until you deposit them.
My biggest complaint about RCI is that you can't see what's available for your bonus weeks and RCIs pictures are mostly outdated. Making IIs resorts seem of a higher average quality.
However, RCI does not have requirements resorts need to meet to gain a higher rating. Which means resorts can and I'm sure do just pay to get their gold crown status....

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotoneinthehopper (May 28, 2020)

Interval sold me a getaway week to a resort that is closed.  My checkin date is June 7.  I called the resort an hour after purchase and theY told me that they will not reopen until June 11 (maybe, but likely not).

Interval can only offer me a credit for a future getaway.  They sold me an invalid getaway and I’m supposed to lend them money or loose it after a year.  

Btw, I checked today (May 27, 2020) and II is still selling these invalid weeks.  And of course offering credit for unsuspecting buyers.


----------



## Shankilicious (May 28, 2020)

Gotoneinthehopper said:


> Interval sold me a getaway week to a resort that is closed. My checkin date is June 7. I called the resort an hour after purchase and theY told me that they will not reopen until June 11 (maybe, but likely not).
> 
> Interval can only offer me a credit for a future getaway. They sold me an invalid getaway and I’m supposed to lend them money or loose it after a year.
> 
> Btw, I checked today (May 27, 2020) and II is still selling these invalid weeks. And of course offering credit for unsuspecting buyers.


Did you purchase the getaway online or did you call and one of their reps booked it for you?
If you booked it, I think it's on you to check the resort status before booking in this current situation.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (May 28, 2020)

Gotoneinthehopper said:


> Interval sold me a getaway week to a resort that is closed.  My checkin date is June 7.  I called the resort an hour after purchase and theY told me that they will not reopen until June 11 (maybe, but likely not).
> 
> Interval can only offer me a credit for a future getaway.  They sold me an invalid getaway and I’m supposed to lend them money or loose it after a year.
> 
> Btw, I checked today (May 27, 2020) and II is still selling these invalid weeks.  And of course offering credit for unsuspecting buyers.


What resort is it? I suggest contacting the II TUG Members Mailbox. I suspect the resort has not communicated their closure status with II. II has thousands of resorts and keeping up with them all is a big effort especially if they don't tell II that they are closed.


----------



## vol_90 (May 31, 2020)

I LOVE INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL...….  Just completed 2 weeks on Accomodation Certificates at the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club (checked in March 24th and counting):

2 Bedroom May 16th - 23rd Accomodation Certificate $239.31 + $126.84 Resort fee (tax) 
1 Bedroom May 23rd - 30th Accomodation Certificate $312.46 + $84.56 Resort fee (tax)

Likely never see this again.

Thank you Interval!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2020)

vol_90 said:


> I LOVE INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL...….  Just completed 2 weeks on Accomodation Certificates at the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club (checked in March 24th and counting):
> 
> 2 Bedroom May 16th - 23rd Accomodation Certificate $239.31 + $126.84 Resort fee (tax)
> 1 Bedroom May 23rd - 30th Accomodation Certificate $312.46 + $84.56 Resort fee (tax)
> ...


*I would agree. *Though these are because of the current situation and as you say, we likely won't see this again. We scored an AC in to Oceana Palms for $239 + Tax. That was a freebie AC. We have noticed the number of areas available on the grid drop and the prices went up. Though we still used them to get two weeks in mid June at Grande Vista and Cypress Harbour for only $299 + tax (I think that tax is the FL state 12.5% occupancy tax on hotel stays). We have several more that will expire in September and may use them at some point, we may try to hit every Marriott timeshare in Orlando by year end. Though Lakeshore Reserve is one that is in short supply with those certificates.

There is such a glut of inventory and it is good to see II letting people book it even with these cheap ACs. They are still making money on something that they got for free.


----------



## tshd (Jun 1, 2020)

vol_90 said:


> I LOVE INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL...….  Just completed 2 weeks on Accomodation Certificates at the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club (checked in March 24th and counting):
> 
> 2 Bedroom May 16th - 23rd Accomodation Certificate $239.31 + $126.84 Resort fee (tax)
> 1 Bedroom May 23rd - 30th Accomodation Certificate $312.46 + $84.56 Resort fee (tax)
> ...


Right place, right time!!  Your situation is very far from the norm though.  If I was using ACs to cover my rent, I would be pleased if there was a nice affordable resort I could get for about $400/week especially at the beach!! But most people use timeshares for vacations, so paying any amount of money just to sit in a room isn't that appealing.  Might as well just sit safe at home and keep your money in the bank during these uncertain times.

BTW, would you still love them if they intentionally blocked Oahu on a replacement week you already prepaid that got cancelled when the resort closed, even if it wasn't blacked out on others' certificates? I am happy for you, but it doesn't mean that II is making a concerted effort toward great customer service.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 1, 2020)

Gotoneinthehopper said:


> Interval sold me a getaway week to a resort that is closed.  My checkin date is June 7.  I called the resort an hour after purchase and theY told me that they will not reopen until June 11 (maybe, but likely not).
> 
> Interval can only offer me a credit for a future getaway.  They sold me an invalid getaway and I’m supposed to lend them money or loose it after a year.
> 
> Btw, I checked today (May 27, 2020) and II is still selling these invalid weeks.  And of course offering credit for unsuspecting buyers.


Wow, 1 hour made a big difference. Too bad you hadn't called before you booked.


----------



## silentg (Jun 1, 2020)

We used to have II then RCI went back to II for a few years but still kept RCI. Since we have downsized our ownerships in timeshares, we no longer use II. Although they still send me info to renew. We have 3 weeks total at 3 different resorts. We were able to bank our week in Ireland this year in RCI and had a 3 TPU that was about to expire left over from another exchange week. RCI allowed us to combine this with our 33 TPU Ireland week so we have 36 TPU that doesn’t expire until May 2022. No charge for this . Then to my surprise I found a VV certificate in my deposit that I can use by June 5th. To travel to my choice from 12 Timeshares . We put a hold on VV. In Weston for October. RCI gave us until May 31,2021 as options. Since we moved our vacations to 2021. This bonus week in October is good for us. Hoping South Florida will be in better shape by then. I know this thread is about II. But when I saw mention of RCI I thought you should here my story.
Stay safe and be kind!
Silentg
If administrators need to move my post to a more appropriate spot that’s ok.


----------



## vol_90 (Jun 3, 2020)

tshd said:


> Right place, right time!!  Your situation is very far from the norm though.  If I was using ACs to cover my rent, I would be pleased if there was a nice affordable resort I could get for about $400/week especially at the beach!! But most people use timeshares for vacations, so paying any amount of money just to sit in a room isn't that appealing.  Might as well just sit safe at home and keep your money in the bank during these uncertain times.
> 
> BTW, would you still love them if they intentionally blocked Oahu on a replacement week you already prepaid that got cancelled when the resort closed, even if it wasn't blacked out on others' certificates? I am happy for you, but it doesn't mean that II is making a concerted effort toward great customer service.


Agreed right place at the right time and yes our situation is a one off not likely to be replicated.  This is an ongoing working vacation and sitting in the room only occurs when working, eating and sleeping as required.  The daily view alone is worth the money.  When the beach was closed we had daily access to the closed Ko Olina golf course for long daily walks (averaged 20,000 steps per day in April).  Now that the beach and golf course are open we can do both when time permits daily (golf course closed on Monday's).

I believe I would be disappointed if II blocked a replacement week but I am an individual who tries to take things as they are and move on quickly.  Having II hold prepaid $'s and providing certificate for future use is good enough for me to not spend time stressing out on things I likely cannot change. 

What I like about II today is they continue to offer Marriott Ko Olina Getaway's (using 5 between now and July 26th at an average cost of $1,100 per week for a 2 bedroom) that allows us to stay cheaper than using MVCI points and extend our ability to ride this out indefinitely.  We understand the II Getaway opportunity is limited only to those already on Oahu due to the 14 day quarantine and several locals are taking advantage of the II Getaway's based on the increased people I'm seeing around the resort even with everything closed. 

II has and continues to allow us to take advantage of our current choice of location to ride this out and we do not underestimate how fortunate we currently are.  As they say in golf I'd rather be lucky than good any day.  Lucky we are!


----------



## CPNY (Jun 4, 2020)

Anyone have any codes for platinum II membership?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 4, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Anyone have any codes for platinum II membership?


From another thread: The 19000 and 19001 work for me in our Vistana II account.

If those don't work, give II a call. They don't really make or offer global codes for discounted membership that work for everyone. If your membership qualifies it will be on your account and the phone rep should be able to see it.


----------



## Shankilicious (Jun 4, 2020)

davidvel said:


> Wow, 1 hour made a big difference. Too bad you hadn't called before you booked.


II has a 24 hour no hassle cancellation policy. I've done it several times on bonus weeks/ACs.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 4, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> II has a 24 hour no hassle cancellation policy. I've done it several times on bonus weeks/ACs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I don't think the 24 hour cancellation policy applies to getaways, only exchange (ACs are part of exchange).


----------



## CPNY (Jun 4, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> From another thread: The 19000 and 19001 work for me in our Vistana II account.
> 
> If those don't work, give II a call. They don't really make or offer global codes for discounted membership that work for everyone. If your membership qualifies it will be on your account and the phone rep should be able to see it.


No Dice! It’s ok. II deposited another certificate into my account and I extended Mt orlando through June 26th. Trying to extend to July 3rd then head to Bahamas for two weeks.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 4, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> From another thread: The 19000 and 19001 work for me in our Vistana II account.
> 
> If those don't work, give II a call. They don't really make or offer global codes for discounted membership that work for everyone. If your membership qualifies it will be on your account and the phone rep should be able to see it.


What are your thoughts on Award Certificates? The dates for the resort I’m at ends in June. Do you think they will add more dates or spend the extra 200 bucks to secure the date via getaways


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 4, 2020)

I have ACs that expire in September and December. Do you only have the AC that expires in June?


----------



## CPNY (Jun 4, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I have ACs that expire in September and December. Do you only have the AC that expires in June?


I used the June AC’s and the one of the September ones to extend to the 26th. Will most likely extend to the 3rd.


----------



## BostonKingB (Jun 7, 2020)

Anyone out there have a Getaway cancelled with II?   We had a Hawaii getaway booked for April (a little over $1600) and they offered us either a replacement AC (which is restricted and seemed to preclude any of the Hawaii properties) or a "credit on account" for a future getaway.  We chose the credit because we want to go back to Hawaii or somewhere else great that probably won't be available via the restricted AC they're giving out.   Today I was browsing and saw a property I wanted for another Getaway, but when I looked in my account I have no way to access the guest cert.  You have to call II (which usually requires waiting on hold for a long time and they aren't even open on Sundays) and get them to make the booking for you in order to use your credit.  Of course the Marriott property 2BR unit I wanted is now already gone.

ANy suggestions from the group?  Next time I was thinking I might just book with a new credit card and see if they'd cancel the charge and use my credit instead when I called on the phone.  But Getaways are non-cancellable so it's a risky proposition.


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 3, 2021)

Miss Marty said:


> This Buyers’ Guide to the Interval International® Exchange Program contains important information concerning your exchange privileges -  2019 - 63 page PDF  (search refund)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/iw/buyers-guide.pdf



ohh that’s exactly the baby steps info  I have been searching for thank you…


----------

